# M5 review! Wow!



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> "BMW says its new sedan will reach 205 mph":wow:


Butthead will have to drive one of these. :yikes: I bet the experience is even better than listening to Rammstein at 30 and going 185mph. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

AJAX said:


> not that i will ever buy/afford one, but i noticed how the article reads "two levels" of DSC....one of them _not_ being "OFF." I hope that there are actually 3
> 
> i cant imagine 7 gears....i have a difficult time (properly) using the 6 i have now.
> 
> finally...totally in the eye of the beholder...it's still butt *ucking ugly.


They better.  I hate the fact that the PSM comes back on when ABS kicks in. Mommy, save me, ABS kicks in, I am gonna die!!! 

If the owner runs out of talent, he should be pimp slapped by the car, and not have the car save his sorry a$$. :tsk:

It's just sideways driving, what's the big deal? :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

Mr. Know-It-All said:


> 2) Even with launch control, the E46 M3 launched slower in the SMG version than the manual version. There's just no accounting for the human factor in these street cars. The SMG is consistently .1-.2 second slower than it's true manual counterparts.


Are you talking about the 1800rpm US-spec launch control or the 3500rpm Euro-spec launch control?

I assure you it's not a limitation of the technology. It is a limitation in reality, but that's a case to take to BMW, not an argument that SMG is inferior.

-Daver


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> "BMW says its new sedan will reach 205 mph":wow:


That got me too; is there any 4 door *sedan* that can breach 200 mph :wow: ? E55? :dunno: That car will walk away (w/o governor & hypothetically) from cars costing well over $150k...that's value baby.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

JBsC5 said:


> .....the ride height has been reduced and more negative camber added to handle cornering forces BMW claims can top 1.3 g.


1.3 gs? :yikes:

Alex


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> 1.3 gs? :yikes:
> 
> Alex


With 1.3Gs, I wonder how they're dealing w/ oil starvation. I don't think this engine is a dry-sump design. I think the last M5 had a sort of quasi-dry-sump system kind of like recent water-cooled Porsches (although Stuka has told us how well that design worked).


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

robg said:


> With 1.3Gs, I wonder how they're dealing w/ oil starvation. I don't think this engine is a dry-sump design. I think the last M5 had a sort of quasi-dry-sump system kind of like recent water-cooled Porsches (although Stuka has told us how well that design worked).


We're at the point now where the performance of cars is far exceeding the talents of the everday driver.

1.3 g's for a street car is ridiculous. the average driver will believe his car corners "on rails" and will keep pushing until, and without warning, the thing breaks loose and POW, into the woods he goes.

I've had this experience with a Dodge Viper a couple of years ago. It corners at about a G. I was driving it through a small road course at higher and higher speeds until, through a small chicane, the rear broke loose (I'd unloaded the suspension back there with a little too fast a throttle lift); the thing just came around, violently.

In a "lesser" car, say my 323i, at the same speed, I'd have time to catch it because I could've FELT it starting to give. All microseconds of difference of course, but the sensitive driver can FEEL it.

For the uninitiated, at 1.3 G's, you ain't feeling much but increased and exceedingly dangerous euphoria.

Ed


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

EdCT said:


> 1.3 g's for a street car is ridiculous.


"Excuse me. Can we turn around? I think I left a testicle back at that last apex....."

Alex


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

Heh. Reminds me of an old Far Side.

"The better the 4-wheel drive, the further out you are when you get stuck."

The picture had a Land Rover looking truck in the middle of a jungle in quicksand. With cannibals amongst the trees surrounding the truck...

-Daver


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

EdCT said:


> We're at the point now where the performance of cars is far exceeding the talents of the everday driver.
> 
> 1.3 g's for a street car is ridiculous. the average driver will believe his car corners "on rails" and will keep pushing until, and without warning, the thing breaks loose and POW, into the woods he goes.
> 
> ...


All very true. When it comes down to it, you can probably have just as much, if not more, fun in a classic sports car. But, carmakers have to do something to convince people to buy the latest, greatest super-sedans. Still, I'm sure someone will take it to a track and use all 1.3Gs, and manage to starve the engine of oil.


----------



## Polo08816 (Jul 10, 2004)

Scorp76 said:


> Do yourself a favor and look up the word "fact." :tsk:


No.....it's pretty much a fact.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Good grief


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

With luck, the SMG 7 speed will be able to be converted to a standard 7 speed. From what I've seen, BMW's current SMG 6 speed is nothing more than a tweaked S6S-420G Getrag that was used in the early M3 euro & E39 V8 cars. They just attach some hardware to the box to make it shift in a different fashion & modify the tail housing slightly. Maybe somebody will come out with a kit to disable the auto gizmo.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes and no...

I bet that when the SMG gets old enough, you will find those out there who are converting them to standard manual transmissions... I figure we can expect it when the SMG computers start going out...

Just like the auto-leveling systems in the old 7 series get replaced by conventional shocks...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Lscman said:


> With luck, the SMG 7 speed will be able to be converted to a standard 7 speed. From what I've seen, BMW's current SMG 6 speed is nothing more than a tweaked S6S-420G Getrag that was used in the early M3 euro & E39 V8 cars. They just attach some hardware to the box to make it shift in a different fashion & modify the tail housing slightly. Maybe somebody will come out with a kit to disable the auto gizmo.


latest c&d or automobile has a article about the new m5 and they stated something about the 7 speed not being able to be converted to a true manual :dunno: sorry dont know the exact reason


----------

